# Newbie Juice question - who has sample packs?



## HawkI (30/8/16)

Brand new to Vaping but really enjoying it. 

I've searched the forums but cant find the answer, so I hope this is not a stupid question. Do any of the Juice vendors sell collections of smaller amounts of juice so people can experiment with flavours and then buy the flavours they like in the larger quantities?


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/8/16)

The smallest size I have seen is 15ml box of 5 or 6 but as a general rule no


----------



## Tahir_Kai (30/8/16)

HawkI said:


> Brand new to Vaping but really enjoying it.
> 
> I've searched the forums but cant find the answer, so I hope this is not a stupid question. Do any of the Juice vendors sell collections of smaller amounts of juice so people can experiment with flavours and then buy the flavours they like in the larger quantities?


You could always find the closest store to you and find out if they have testers and try them before buying them. Havent really seen smaller sizes to purchase


----------



## StangV2_0 (31/8/16)

Wasnt there a vendor a while back who had this idea? 

You could buy a sample pack. Would have 1 or 2ml of each flavour. About 10 flavours in pack. 

Sure I saw this somewhere on these forums. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (31/8/16)

HawkI said:


> Brand new to Vaping but really enjoying it.
> 
> I've searched the forums but cant find the answer, so I hope this is not a stupid question. Do any of the Juice vendors sell collections of smaller amounts of juice so people can experiment with flavours and then buy the flavours they like in the larger quantities?



Welcome to the forum @HawkI
Not a stupid question at all
Samples are quite a big topic and come up quite often
There was a thread where various vendors discussed their offerings in this regard
If i cant find it for you, maybe someone else can look for it.

Some vendors do offer sample sizes so you can try more juices with less cost


----------



## AniDey (31/8/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Prefer to test a new flavour before investing in a full bottle?
> We've packaged 10ml samples of each of our 4 flavours for R150.00 for a set.
> Email us at orders@blends-sa.co.za for all enquiries.


@Blends Of Distinction had sample packs a while ago.


----------



## Silver (31/8/16)

HawkI said:


> Brand new to Vaping but really enjoying it.
> 
> I've searched the forums but cant find the answer, so I hope this is not a stupid question. Do any of the Juice vendors sell collections of smaller amounts of juice so people can experiment with flavours and then buy the flavours they like in the larger quantities?



Hi @HawkI

Here is a fairly old thread I was trying to maintain. Probably outdated bit worth a look through in case any of those vendors still do sample sizes
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/retailers-that-sell-sample-size-e-liquids.t10538/

Here is a newer thread which discusses the issue and is worth a read. Not many vendors in there though but worth just reading for interest
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sample-pack-is-the-perfect-place-to-try-a-little-bit-of-everything.t27064/

Feel free to ask the juice mixologists if they can mix you samples of the flavours you think you might like. I think some of them will be able to do that for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/8/16)

Have moved this to "Who has stock" so vendors can help out directly if they choose to

@HawkI - i have modified your thread title slightly in the hope that it gets more attention.

For your info, vendors are only allowed to reply directly with their offerings in their own subforums and the "Who has stock" subforum - and not in the general threads where you originally posted. So if its here you may get some help from the vendors...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HawkI (1/9/16)

Silver said:


> Have moved this to "Who has stock" so vendors can help out directly if they choose to
> 
> @HawkI - i have modified your thread title slightly in the hope that it gets more attention.
> 
> For your info, vendors are only allowed to reply directly with their offerings in their own subforums and the "Who has stock" subforum - and not in the general threads where you originally posted. So if its here you may get some help from the vendors...


Much appreciated - this more than answers my question - I've since done some more research and think making my own juices is the way to go - it appeals to my need to continuously tinker with stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/9/16)

HawkI said:


> Much appreciated - this more than answers my question - I've since done some more research and think making my own juices is the way to go - it appeals to my need to continuously tinker with stuff.



Enjoy

Make sure you have a look at the DIY sections on here
There is a mountain of information there and several seasoned DIY folk to learn from!


----------

